

Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer on NSA data requests: ‘You don’t comply, it’s treason’ - adamors
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/09/11/yahoo-ceo-marissa-mayer-on-nsa-data-requests-you-dont-comply-its-treason/

======
devx
The US government certainly wants them to think that, at least. Then again,
this is the same government who wants to put a journalist (Barret Brown) in
prison for linking to hacked documents for 10x longer than the guy who
actually did the hacking.

